# 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Servus,

Ich hab mir überlegt einen NOVA 1080 zu kaufen.
Wie kann ich die 9 Lüfter am günstig und leise steuern ?

Vielleicht könnte es ja mit entsprechenden Adaptern auch über meine 
NZXT Sentry LX gehen, da hätte ich dann  wahrscheinlich 2 - 3 Ports frei ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

3 wären schon besser - 6 W pro Kanal sind nicht sooo viel.


----------



## hotfirefox (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Wie wäre e mit vier hiervon?
Ich hab die auch und muß sagen ich empfinde die nicht laut und der Radi kühlt gut damit.
Aja und 3 Watt braucht einer, also reichen 2 Kanäle deiner Steuerung.


----------



## Combi (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

nimm einen poweradjust..gibts in der normalen und in der ultra version.
ist extra dafür gedacht...
bekommste bei aquatuning...
da werden alle 9 lüfter über einen kanal geregelt...habs auch,ich steuere damit meine wasserpumpe...das kann es nämlich auch^^


----------



## MetallSimon (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Oder einen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine fr aquro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine fr aquaero und aquastream XT 52132 einfach zwischen Lüfter und die Steuerung hängen.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3 wären schon besser - 6 W pro Kanal sind nicht sooo viel.


 
also dann 9 Lüfter über 3x Y-kabel 3 in 1 über die NZXT steuern ?

@hotfirefox eigentlich hatte ich vor ihn mit diesen Lüftern zu bestücken, da ich sie vom Preis sehr gut fand.

@Combi & MetallSimon hat so Platine dann Eingänge für 9 FANs oder wie ?


----------



## MetallSimon (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Die von mir verlinkte Platine hat nur einen Eingang und einen Ausgang, aber mit 3 solchen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin 81016 oder 2 solchen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Lfter Adapterkabel 3Pin auf 6x 3Pin Molex (6x15cm) Lfter Adapterkabel 3Pin auf 6x 3Pin Molex (6x15cm) 81115 Adaptern kann man dann die 9 Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Alles klar,

Wie sieht mit diesem Adapter aus und dann noch die Verstärkerplatine ?
Zu viele ?


----------



## MetallSimon (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Der 9-fach Adapter ist sogar noch besser( den hab ich auf die schnelle vorhin nicht gefunden )
3,5A bei 8V(runtergeregelt) sind 28W. Die Lüfter haben je 2,4W, also insgesamt etwa 22W. Sollte also problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

Okay , danke

Wie sieht es mit den Lüfter aus die sind ja eigentlich ganz gut , oder ?


----------



## hotfirefox (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*



postaldude schrieb:


> @hotfirefox eigentlich hatte ich vor ihn mit diesen Lüftern zu bestücken, da ich sie vom Preis sehr gut fand.



Naja mit der Verstärkerplatine ist der Preisvorteil schon nichtmehr so groß. Gut für 4*180 braucht man nochmal einen Rahmen der kostet. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich die Lüfter eher bescheiden.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

Wieso bescheiden ?
blaue LEDs und 9 lüfter sehen extern auch einfach gut aus.


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Die Lüfter sind vor allem billig und deshalb sicher nicht besonders leise...


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

Ich weiß,

billig muss aber nicht gleich schlecht heißen.
Ich glaub aber das die bei niedrigen Drehzahlen leise sind.Außerdem ist der Nova am Anfang oversized und deshalb können die sehr langsam drehn.


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Das bringt aber nichts wenn die Lager schrott sind und z.B. klackern. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Ja schon, da hast du recht,
Was für günstige und gute Lüfter würdest du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Enermax T.B. Silence


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Was haltest du von diesem Set ?
Ich hab gelesen das die Lüfter bei 5 Volt kaum hörbar sind,
außerdem ist der Preis 9 Stück für 50€ gut, bei den Enermax käme ich schon auf ~ 70€.


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Ich würd die 20€ investieren. Wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben will sollte man zu 4 180ern greifen.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Wo gibts den die Lüfterblende 4x 180 für den Nova ?


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/54ccb1d919d948947e5da0e4b098efa7

Ok, die Blende ist echt überteuert.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Oh gott ja 

Ich muss halt sehen wieviel Budget ich letztendlich übrig habe für den Radiator, weil das ist der enzige preisliche Spielraum in meiner Konfig.
Ich hab vor meine 570 und i7-920 Wasserzukühlen, ein Nova ist da oversized , jedoch gibt mir es mir später die Chance ohne Radiatoren Vergrößerung SLI zu machen.

Wenn mir am Schluss kein Geld mehr bleibt nehm ich einfach ein 420 oder 480 Radiator


----------



## hotfirefox (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Du mußt den Nova ja nicht voll bestücken wenn das Geld nicht reicht 
2*180 tun es auch für den Anfang und zwei weitere hat man schnell dazugeschraubt bei bedarf.


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Du kannst auch erst mal nur 5 Lüfter kaufen und dann später bei Bedarf mehr.


----------



## postaldude (9. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Des ist ne gute Idee 

Dann leiste ich mir einfach nur 5 Enermax ^^


----------



## wilsonmp (13. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Oder an der Steuerung (Verstärkung) sparen: (etwas Geschick ist Voraussetzung  )

[Guide] Viele Lüfter ans Aquaero bzw Aquastream - Seite 4 - Forum de Luxx

Kostet ca. 5 Euro und gibt 100% aus = 12V -->Verlustfreie Regelung.


----------



## postaldude (14. August 2011)

Haha, genial !
Würde das auch so einfach dann an meiner NZXT laufen ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. August 2011)

Kauf dir als Lüfter doch einfach 9x Enermax T.B. Silence 120 für 5€ das Stück. Da haste gute, leise Lüfter und bist bei Vollbestückung bei unter 50€.


----------



## PingPong (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

hi postaldude,

ich werde mir wohl auch den nova 1080 holen und habe schon lüfter die ich dafür verwenden werde. wenn du sehr leise lüfter mit sehr gutem preis suchst dann schau dir mal die enermax tb silence an.  die kosten 5 euro, und schaufeln genug luft um den nova zu kühlen. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## postaldude (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Meint ihr die für 7,90€ ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*



postaldude schrieb:


> Meint ihr die für 4,90€ ?



Für 5€ Bekommt man keine vernünftigen 120mm Lüfter, ausserdem sind das 80mm im Link


----------



## postaldude (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Für 5€ Bekommt man keine vernünftigen 120mm Lüfter, ausserdem sind das 80mm im Link



jop, hab ich dann auch gemerkt und habs geändert , ich sehe die Enermax immer nur für 7,90 € ?

Wo gibts den die für 5€ ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. August 2011)

Preisvergleich ftw \o/

www.gh.de/535732

VV-Computer ist auch ein guter Händler, welcher schnell liefert.


----------



## PingPong (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

@ postaldude

ja, genau die meinte ich (enermax tb silence 120er) gibts schon ab 5 euro bei geizhals.at oder .de 
hab die selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit..

denke die sind preis/leistung mega gut. selbst für 10 euro wären sie ihren preis noch mehr als wert.

mfg
pingpong


----------



## postaldude (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Alles klar , danke.

5€ ist echt kein Preis für so gute Lüfter.


----------



## PingPong (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

und wenn sie dir wider erwarten trotzdem zu "laut" sein sollten, kannst du sie ja mit 5/7/9V betreiben  kühlleistung vom nova sollte trotzdem mehr als ausreichen  werd mir den nova auch holen und mit den lüftern bestücken. vorallem kannst du dir bei dem preis gleich alle 9 kaufen 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*



postaldude schrieb:


> Alles klar , danke.
> 
> 5€ ist echt kein Preis für so gute Lüfter.



Als günstige Steuerung kannst du dir diese hier holen ... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aerocool F6XT Panel Aerocool F6XT Panel 70155 kann man in 3 Stufen die Lüfter drosseln,
die hab ich auch für mein Nova 1080


----------



## postaldude (15. August 2011)

Wie mach ich des dann, wenn die Steuerung nur 6 Plätze hat ?
Welche Y-Kabel hast du genommem ?


----------



## Andrej (15. August 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Hier eine Lüftersteuerung mit 30 Watt pro Kanal.Das muss für alle Lüfter reichen oder du teilst sie auf 3*3.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black


----------



## postaldude (15. August 2011)

Ich brauch eigentlich keine neue Lüftersteuerung.
Nur wen diese unter 20€ liegt weil sonst würde mir eine Verstärkerplatine reichen für 19€ oder so und diese dann mit einem 9 in 1 Y-Kabel verbinden.


----------



## goofy84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

im Hardwareluxx Forum verkauft mochti eine gute Lüftersteuerung werde ich demnächst bei mir selbst nutzen.


----------



## Koloss (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Aquastream xt ultra - Verstärkerplatine - 9er-Adapter - 9x Enermax T.B. müsste dann also klappen, oder???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Müsste.


----------



## postaldude (13. Oktober 2011)

Also nur kurz zur Auflösung:

hab meinen Nova jetzt mit 9 t.b silent belüftet,
dann 9-Y-Kabel und dann ein FanAmp.
Dieses hab ich ganz einfach direkt an einem molex angeschlossen.
Nun habe die lüfter dann am Amp über den drehknopf direkt auf niedrige Umdrehungen gestellt.


----------



## L3stat (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Wei Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Wei 81050
+ 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (5V) Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (5V) 81017

Dann sind die Lüfter flüsterleise.


Edit:Ups hast es ja schon gelöst sry.


----------



## Koloss (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...hat geklappt!


----------



## L3stat (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 9 FAN´s auf NOVA 1080 steuern*

Schaut gut aus


----------

